# Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?



## H-Angler (9. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gehe in der letzten Zeit viel mit Blinker und Spinner ans Wasser.

Dabei ist mein Liebling der Effzettblinker.

Ich habe dabei schon öfter Nachläufer gehabt, die ich dann aber nicht landen konnte.

Habet ihr eine Idee was ich falsch mache?|kopfkrat 

Wie führt Ihr eure Effzett´s?


----------



## Ronen (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

einfach nur einkurbeln und die geschwindigkeit dabei variieren. Das merkste ja schon an der aktion des Blinkers welche Geschwindigkeiten gut sind.

Nachläufer ist doch besser als nichts .

Kann sein, dass die Blinker vielleicht ne nummer zu Gross sind ( Du schriebst ja nicht, *was* nachläuft )..... oder viellicht bisi zu schnell gezuppelt.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

haben nicht gebissen oder wie?
du solltest dann mal die pilkmetode anwenden mit dem effzett und die einzug geschwindigkeit verändern!!mal langsamer mal schneller!!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

Wenn du Nachäufer hast hilfts auch den Köder mal zu wechseln , vielleicht wollen sie eher was anderes .
Hab mit Effzett sowiso nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht gibt m.e. bessere Köder ...


----------



## H-Angler (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

Was würdet ihr mir außer einem Effzett zu dieser Jahreszeit auf Hecht empfehlen!

Wie gesagt öfter Hecht Nachläufer doch es konnte keiner gelandet werden!


----------



## spin-paule (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

Ein kurzer Stop und dann zügig beschleunigen kann´s bringen.


----------



## Ronen (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*



> Was würdet ihr mir außer einem Effzett zu dieser Jahreszeit auf Hecht empfehlen



Also dieses Jahr ist eindeutig der Blinker von ProfiBlinker mein ganz grosser favorit auf Hecht und Barsch!!


----------



## trout (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

Blech bis zum Spätsommer fischen (Anfang Oktober gings bei uns bergab). Man merkt relativ schnell, daß das Blechzeugs mit kälter werdendem Wasser weniger gut geht. Versuchs jetzt lieber mit nicht zu kleinen Gummifischen, Jerks oder Wobblern.
Wenn wirklich Blinker, lieber gleichmäßiger und langsamer führen. Die Hechte wollen ihren Gegener präzise einschätzen können und nicht nur einen Zufallstreffer auf was umherschießendes blinkendes landen.

Gruss trout


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*



H-Angler schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr mir außer einem Effzett zu dieser Jahreszeit auf Hecht empfehlen!



Also meine letzten hechte haben alle auf nen ca. 3cm langen Wobbler gebissen (der Größte hatte immerhin 70cm) nen Versuch mit Kleinen Ködern lohnt also immermal !

Ansonsten würd ich aber eher große Köder empfehlen nen 6er Spinner (ich fische am liebsten Cormoran Polder oder Mepps Lusox mit nem vorgeschaltetem Bleikopf je nach Wassertiefe) .

N fetter Wobbler (ab 10cm) könnt aber auch Was bringen .

Musst halt ausprobieren was bei dir am Gewässer am besten läuft ...


----------



## Amerika1110 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

Was macht ein kleiner Fisch, wenn er einen Hecht bemerkt?
Stehen bleiben oder langsamer Schwimmen, um sich den Hecht anzusehen(ist ja schließlich das letzte mal, das er sowas zusehen kriegt)? Nein, er ergreift die Flucht, also Köder scheller führen, um den Hecht zu verhaften, oder Köder wechseln und zwar radikal, von Blinker auf Wobbler oder Gummi egal.
Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachb...(Hecht).

Ralf


----------



## trout (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*



Amerika1110 schrieb:


> Was macht ein kleiner Fisch, wenn er einen Hecht bemerkt?
> Stehen bleiben oder langsamer Schwimmen, um sich den Hecht anzusehen(ist ja schließlich das letzte mal, das er sowas zusehen kriegt)? Nein, er ergreift die Flucht, also Köder scheller führen, um den Hecht zu verhaften, oder Köder wechseln und zwar radikal, von Blinker auf Wobbler oder Gummi egal.
> Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachb...(Hecht).
> 
> Ralf


 
Kann amn das so stehen lassen.|kopfkrat 
Also ein dummer KöFisch, der den Hecht nicht bemerkt (-en will)wird nicht lang genug leben. Was für ein gefundenes Fressen für den hungernden Hecht. 
Oder so..: Ein Schleppangler beschleunigt und bremst ja auch nicht dauernd seinen Köder ab und fängt dabei mit Abstand nicht die kleinsten und unerfahrendsten Hechte. 
Reagieren denn Ufer und Freiwasserhechte so unterschiedlich auf ihre Beutefische?

trout


----------



## spin-paule (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

Ich hab´s einfach am Kocher schon oft erlebt, dass die ruckartige Beschleunigung nach einem kurzen Stop gerade beim Nachläufer-Hecht oft noch einen Beißreflex provoziert hat. Ich find´s besonders spannend, da man das ganze beobachten kann. 
Kocher bei Gaildorf:
http://img501.*ih.us/img501/1954/kocherxp5.jpg

Am Bodden kann das natürlich ganz anders ausschauen...
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

Tja ... da habe ich nun andere Erfahrung auch gemacht ... gerade wenn man Hecht als Nachläufer hat und den Blinker stoppt, so dass er abwärts taumelt, schnappen die Hechte zu ..
also durchaus mal versuchen, nicht zu beschleunigen, sondern taumeln/absinken lassen #h (bei Forellen beschleunige ich, bzw. zupfe kurz aus dem Handgelenk)


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

falscher köder  ganz einfach...petri


----------



## Nordangler (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

Eigentlich kann man mit dem Effzett nichts verkehrt machen. Bei genügend Übung findest du schon das richtige Feeling.
Ansonsten wie schon einige sagten, den Köder wechseln. Ich nutze meistens große Spinner ( 6-10 ) die laufen recht langsam.
Sind gut für den späten Herbst und Winter.

Sven


----------



## NorbertF (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*



H-Angler schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr mir außer einem Effzett zu dieser Jahreszeit auf Hecht empfehlen!
> 
> Wie gesagt öfter Hecht Nachläufer doch es konnte keiner gelandet werden!



Im Moment eher grosse Köder und auch eher welche die tief laufen.
Mein Favorit sind braune (=rote) Gummifische zwischen 12 und 20cm.


----------



## Ulli3D (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

Oder auch mal Doppelspinner versuchen, die sind bei trägen Hechten manchmal der Aufwecker.

Ansonsten würde ich es mit einem Rapala SuperShadRap oder noch besser, wenn Du den irgendwo bekommen kannst, mit einem Rapala Sliver in RedHead, einem Salzwasserwobbler der ziemlich tief laufen kann, versuchen, eigentlich eine sichere Bank, da dieser Köder nicht so häufig eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

Ich fange Hechte gerade damit (5er Größe):


----------



## Bubbel2000 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

@nordangler: man kan einiges falsch machen, zum beispiel ihn in gewässern einsetzen, die flach sind, wo er nur am boden rumschelift. effzet kennt jeder, wenn er viel in einem gewässer gefischt wird, kennen ihn die hechte. bei uns der fall, daher fängt man da so bombe, aber nicht mit effzet


----------



## Veit (10. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

FZ-Blinker (in Kupfer) ist ein Killer. Hab damit letztes Jahr sehr viel geangelt und dutzende von Hechten drauf gefangen (allerdings nur auf Kupfer). Das er nur im Sommer fängt ist Unsinn, denn ich habe damit beispielsweise letzten November mal an einem Vormittag 3 Hechte über 80 cm gefangen. 
Einfach den Blinker auswerfen, zum Grund sinken lassen und dann relativ zügig und gleichmäßig einholen. Vergesst den ganzen Quatsch von wegen taumeln lassen usw., dieser Köderführungsvariante hat sich als unschlagbar rausgestellt.
Nachläufer resultieren meist aus einer unzureichend agressiven bzw. schlicht und ergreifend zu langsamen Köderführung.


----------



## Veit (10. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> @nordangler: man kan einiges falsch machen, zum beispiel ihn in gewässern einsetzen, die flach sind, wo er nur am boden rumschelift.


Hehe, da täuschst du dich gewaltig.... :q


----------



## NorbertF (10. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

Veit hat voll Recht.
Ich habe auch noch Ende Oktober 3 Hechte auf Kupfer FZ gefangen, alle > 70cm.
Es ist wenn das Wasser noch warm ist eher kontraproduktiv den Köder langsam zu führen, der kann ruhig ordentlich flitzen.
Jeder der mal zB in Irland geschleppt hat (vom Hausboot) der weiss das. Da biegt es die Angel schon allein von der Schleppgeschwindigkeit und "normale" Wobbler packen das gar nicht, die laufen übers Wasser. Es ist kaum zu glauben dass ein Fisch da überhaupt in der Lage ist den Köder zu erwischen, aber die knallen da drauf wie nix. 
Und wenn man ordentlich kurbelt kann man so einen 20g FZ auch locker in 50cm Wasser fischen.


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

Hi,
Ich hab letzten Samstag bei Fisch&Fun (DMAX, 19:45uhr)
etwas gehört was mir zu denken gegeben hat:
" Nicht der Fisch hat Angst vor zu großen Ködern sondern der Angler!"
wenn man überlegt das ein 65mm Effzett, gerade mal ein kleiner Happen für einen mittleren HEcht ist sollte man die Köderwahl mal etwas umstellen. 
Chris

PS: In der Serie hat einer mit einem (ich schätz mal so) 25cm Wobbler gefischt und sagte: "darauf beißt auch nen 55er Hecht"


----------



## NorbertF (10. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

Darauf beisst sogar ein 35er Hecht. Ich schleppe in Irland immer so lange dünne Rapalas um die 30cm. Hab genug 35-45cm Hechte damit gefangen, leider :/


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

Genau das mein ich, ich finde das Zitat ist nich zu verachten, da letztens an dem See wo ich fische welche versucht haben mit einem (Jetzt haltet euch fest) 0er Mepps Black fury auf Barsch zu angeln. Also ich fang ehrlich gesagt für Barssch erst bei gr. 3 an. Das ist (für mich) aber das minimum! Ich war letztens mit der pose draußen. N 8cm KöFi dran und dann auf Barsch. Das Ergebnis beim ersten Biss: 15cm Barsch(-baby)


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*



BarschAngler1991 schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich, ich finde das Zitat ist nich zu verachten, da letztens an dem See wo ich fische welche versucht haben mit einem (Jetzt haltet euch fest) 0er Mepps Black fury auf Barsch zu angeln. Also ich fang ehrlich gesagt für Barssch erst bei gr. 3 an. Das ist (für mich) aber das minimum!



Warum nicht ? Ich fische teilweise Spinner in größe 00 und die Fangen auch . 
Genauso wie Miniwobbler in 2-3 cm teilweise nen guter Köder nicht nur für Barsch sondern auch für Hecht sind .

Andererseits fische ich auch Jerkbaits mit bis zu 15 cm länge .

Kommt meiner Meinung nach eher darauf an den Richtigen Köder für die jewailigen Bedingungen zu haben .
Wer nur mit großen , oder nur mit kleinen Ködern fischt wird wahrscheinlich nicht so erfolgreich sein wie der , der seine Technik ans Beißverhalten der Fische anpasst ...


----------



## Amerika1110 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*



trout schrieb:


> Kann amn das so stehen lassen.|kopfkrat
> Also ein dummer KöFisch, der den Hecht nicht bemerkt (-en will)wird nicht lang genug leben. Was für ein gefundenes Fressen für den hungernden Hecht.
> Oder so..: Ein Schleppangler beschleunigt und bremst ja auch nicht dauernd seinen Köder ab und fängt dabei mit Abstand nicht die kleinsten und unerfahrendsten Hechte.
> Reagieren denn Ufer und Freiwasserhechte so unterschiedlich auf ihre Beutefische?
> ...


 
@ Trout
Wäre ja auch eine ziehmlich ruckelige Angelegenheit beim Schleppen.
Aber es ging um Nachläufer, die bis ans Boot oder Ufer den FZ begleiten und diese bekommt man für gewöhnlich beim Schleppen garnicht mit. Insofern denke ich, daß es nicht daran liegt, daß Hechte in verschiedenen Regionen unbedingt anders reagieren, sondern es sich um völlig unterschiedliche Situationen handelt.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## trout (10. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

@Amerika1110

Der Tröt hat in sich schon wieder so oft das eigentliche Thema gewechselt. Erst gings hier um die unentschlossenen Nachläufer und die Köderführung, dann um eine alternative Köderpalette und später dann um die vereinzelten Fangerfolge auf Blinker zu unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten und derzeit sind wir bei den optimalen Ködergrößen von 0 bis Unendlich.;+ 

Wenn die Hechte den Blinker nunmal nur verfolgen und nicht einer hat auch mal versucht das Teil zu attackieren würde ich mal den Köder wechseln und so lange probieren, bis es anderweitig zum Erfolg kommt. Ob nun flach oder tief geführt ist eine Zeit- und Gewässerfrage. Hechte werden nunmal schnell Blechmüde.

Ich bin nunmal leicht sarkastisch veranlagt und ziehe aus den Postings nunmal meine eigenen Schlüsse. :g .

trout


----------



## H-Angler (13. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

@trout

Hallo, deine Sarkastische Art würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber daheim lassen!

Sonst wirst du sicher im Leben oft anecken!

Denn Besserwisser und Wichtigtuer haben es generell nicht so einfach.

Man sollte sich bei einem gleichen Hobby ergänzen und auch mal Tipps austauschen, und nicht alle Kommentare der anderen durchwühlen um am Ende nur jemanden mit einem sarkastischen Text zu betiteln.

Kannst du drüber denken wie du möchtest.


----------



## trout (13. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

@ H-Angler
Cool down...
Sorry, aber deine "Interpretationen" verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Niemandem habe ich hier was unterstellt, was er zu tuen oder zu lassen hat. Lies dir mal den ganzen Fred sauber durch. Jeder der mit seinem Köder und seiner Führungsweise erfolgreich ist verteidigt diese auch und empfielt sie weiter. 
Das Verhalten von Nachläufern ist nunmal unergründlich, denn sonst hießen sie ja auch nicht so. 
Warum nicht einer der Hechte den Blinker attackiert, hat hier trotz aller Mutmaßungen noch keiner schlüssig belegen können. Ich kann es auch nicht, hab auch nie das Gegenteil behauptet.

Unleugbar driftete das eigentliche Topic von der Kernaussage ab und habe im letzten Posting nur nochmal alles gepostete Revue passieren lassen. Ich würde mich hüten etwas gegen die Blinkerfischerei zu sagen, zumal ich dieses Jahr dutzende Hechte damit gefangen haben. Ich kenne Gewässer, da läuft der Blinker super - in anderen bringt er hingegen recht wenig oder auch gar nichts. 
Meine Meinung: Wenn ein Hecht z.B. 3x hinter dem Löffel hinterher schwimmt und keine Anstalten macht, lass ich ihn etweder eine zeitlang in Ruhe, oder probiere eine anderen Köder. Wenn das nach Wochen beim 10. Hecht immernoch genauso abläuft simmt etwas nicht am Gerät ode Technik, wobe wir wieder ganz oben angekommen sind.
Mich als "Besserwisser und Wichtigtuer" zu betiteln verbitte ich mir doch in Zukunft. Danke.

trout


----------



## j4ni (13. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*

Seit mittlerweile über einem Jahr ist der klassische Effzett mein absoluter Favorite. Damals habe ich den FZ kennengelernt als "Geheimtipp" zum Schleppangeln am Asnen. Ich war erst sehr skeptisch, da das gute Stück im Regal und in Angleraugen ja nun mal keine gute Figur macht neben all den bunten Hightec Wobblern, Jerks und co. Aber im Wasser hat mich der Fz dann doch vollends überzeugt. Naja eigentlich nicht mich überzeugt, denn als ich den Blinker vor meinen Füßen durchs Wasser zog war ich immer noch sehr skeptisch, als viel mehr die Hechte. Und das ist ja das endscheidende. Also auf die klassische "einsame Insel nur ein Köder"-Frage würde ich ohne zu zögern FZ Kupfer 60gr. sagen. Egal genug des Schwärmens...
Also zum Einholen: Ich hole den FZ eigentlich immer relativ schnell ein wenn ich grade einhole. Je kälter es wird, desto öfter lasse ich den FZ aus vollem Lauf absinken, hole also nicht mehr ein. Im Sommer lasse ich den Blinker etwa ein oder zwei Mal pro Wurf bzw einholen absinken, im Winter mutiert der FZ bei mir dann mehr und mehr zum "Gufi", dh ich lasse ihn sehr oft absinken. Ich lasse den Köder immer bis ganz auf den Grund absinken und ihn dann dort einige Sekunden einfach liegen um ihn dann wieder zu beschleunigen. Hier habe ich dann auch den Großteil der Bisse. Der Effzett fängt aber auch wenn er ganz monoton eingeholt wird. 
Wichtig ist jedoch die Sonne bzw wie bewölkt es ist. Bei klarem Himmel kommt der FZ in Kupfer an die Leine, je dunkler und bewölkter es wird desto eher wechsle ich dann auf den silbernen FZ. Bei einsetzender Dämmerung verliert dann aber auch der silberne FZ an Fangkraft und ich setze dann eher Rasselwobbler oder (Tandem-)Spinner.
Bei deinem Nachläuferproblem würde ich dir raten einmal einen anderen Köder als einen Blinker in etwa der gleichen Farbe und Größe oder aber komplett anders aussehend zu versuchen wenn die Nachläufer nur oder fast nur auf den FZ kommen. Wenn die NAchläufer aber bei allen Ködern vorkommen würde ich sowohl Einholgeschwindigkeit als auch Tageszeit zu wechseln.


----------



## Stachelfrosch1 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Effzett Blinker!!! Was mach ich falsch?*



H-Angler schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr mir außer einem Effzett zu dieser Jahreszeit auf Hecht empfehlen!
> 
> Wie gesagt öfter Hecht Nachläufer doch es konnte keiner gelandet werden!




Ich persönlich zupfe mit selbstgebauten system köfi. Orginal ist meines erachtens immer besser.
Bsp. Mit system ein hecht gezupft untereinem baum, ein biss kurzer drill er schlitzte aus. keine minute später biss der selbe hecht auf den köfi und konnte gelandet werden. 

petri dennis


----------

